# EOI selection



## temasek

Does anyone know when is the next selection?


----------



## sawah

The next selection is supposed to be in 18th April 2012


----------



## temasek

Yay!!!:clap2:

EOI selected!! Now preparing for ITA....fingers crossed!


----------



## temasek

Does anyone know when the ITA package will come? What is a rough timeline?


----------



## indian01

temasek said:


> Does anyone know when the ITA package will come? What is a rough timeline?


Hello temasek,
Congrats on EOI selection. 
May I ask you to share your points and profile please, it will be of help in evaluating my profile.
Also I have one question, I think people prefer to move to Singapore or Aus than NZ, why NZ? I havent explored much abt NZ but from what I have gathered so far, there are less jobs in NZ compared to AUS or Singapore.
Thanks and appreciate your response.


----------



## topcat83

indian01 said:


> Hello temasek,
> Congrats on EOI selection.
> May I ask you to share your points and profile please, it will be of help in evaluating my profile.
> Also I have one question, I think people prefer to move to Singapore or Aus than NZ, why NZ? I havent explored much abt NZ but from what I have gathered so far, there are less jobs in NZ compared to AUS or Singapore.
> Thanks and appreciate your response.


There will be fewer jobs in NZ vs Oz or Singapore for one very good reason - population!

Australia has over 22 million, the (relatively) tiny region of Singapore has 5 million, and NZ has a population of 4.4 million.

Looking at major cities, Sydney, Australia has over 4.5 million people, I guess that Singapore is mainly city, and Auckland (by far our biggest city - Wellington and Christchurch are one third of the size) has 1.5 million people.

There will be less jobs!


----------



## Fenella

topcat83 said:


> There will be fewer jobs in NZ vs Oz or Singapore for one very good reason - population!
> 
> Australia has over 22 million, the (relatively) tiny region of Singapore has 5 million, and NZ has a population of 4.4 million.
> 
> Looking at major cities, Sydney, Australia has over 4.5 million people, I guess that Singapore is mainly city, and Auckland (by far our biggest city - Wellington and Christchurch are one third of the size) has 1.5 million people.
> 
> There will be less jobs!


How about the job opportunities in auckland? Is it hard to get a casual job there? I understand the job opportunities is less compared to oz or singapore, but I dont think singapore offers many casual jobs compared to oz (dunno about new zealand, especially auckland). 
From what i know about oz from forums, it's "normal" there to be "jobless" (try to seek for a permanent job) for 6 month in big city like sidney or melbourne (most of case is because employer tend to seek permanent resident or citizen for permanent jobs while to be permanent resident is not very easy in oz) << non casual jobs
While the "normal" seeking period for casual jobs is 1-2 month, depending from your luck n hard work.
How about the auckland? Is it normal too in auckland to be jobless for certain period?


----------



## sunilphilip14

Hey Temasek..

My EOI also got selected on 18th April.. 
I got a letter from them saying the EOI has been forwarded to Bangkok Branch.

BTW did u get the ITA or any info on the same?

Sunil


----------



## jawnbc

I got my ITA via email from London branch less than a week after my EOI being drawn. But I have a job offer at an approved employer for a long-term skills shortage role.


----------



## sunilphilip14

jawnbc said:


> I got my ITA via email from London branch less than a week after my EOI being drawn. But I have a job offer at an approved employer for a long-term skills shortage role.


That's Fast! 
I had checked the Bangkok site and they mentioned CO will be allocated within 1 week and decision will be told in another 2 weeks time.. It more than 3 weeks now.. Will see this week..


----------



## sawah

sunilphilip14 said:


> That's Fast!
> I had checked the Bangkok site and they mentioned CO will be allocated within 1 week and decision will be told in another 2 weeks time.. It more than 3 weeks now.. Will see this week..


I think this is for the EOI with a job offer but if your EOI without job offer it will take longer


----------



## sunilphilip14

sawah said:


> I think this is for the EOI with a job offer but if your EOI without job offer it will take longer


yep.. mine is without an offer..


----------

